

Can open source save the planet? - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/in-depth/open-source/3325167/can-open-source-save-planet/

======
gldalmaso
I think has huge potential as indeed nowadays tools are being design for
short-life durability and I think an open source effort can turn out tools
that are more useful in that aspect and that will iterate to be all that is
needed.

On the other hand, how long until John Deer and Holland start sueing with
infringment of "ability to plow the earth" patents?

~~~
mjwalshe
hmm sounds nice but as some one in IT who started in mech eng I think you have
a very optimistic idea of what is possible.

Also your mistaking cheap DIY tools with the ones the pro's use.

------
Jksteelerz
This is a perfect place to start eliminating money from the world and going to
resource based system. Recylced tools with high performance and anyone can
build.

~~~
mjwalshe
You know one of Maos big ideas in the great leap forward was for villagers to
make steel - it did not turn out well.

------
cq
Open source definitely will not save the planet, but the ideas behind Free
Software might.

~~~
mjwalshe
possibly but this has been going on for 40+ years under the name of
sustainable development.

------
Roybatty
Yes, and Steve Buscemi will proclaim, "this is GNU/RMS/Linux..I know this",
right before they destroy the asteroid.

